# vent window question



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

How do you get the chrome channel off the edge of the vent window? I don't want to break any thing, do I need heat or something. I appreciate your help.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

soak it with 3m adhesive remover- you need to break down the glue that holds the window in the channel- soak for at least 20 minutes reapplying every few minutes then run a razor blade flat against the window cutting the glue/weatherstrip in the channel. then you need to clean out the channel completely which takes a bunch of the adhesive remover and tons of elbow grease


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Crusty, I figured it was going to be a PIA. Can you buy new weather strip? If so, what do they call it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Parts Place Inc dot com might sell those rebuilt, send them yours and they send you ones that look like new, and very little elbow grease. I would at least call them for a price.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this website will have the weatherstip you need https://secure.steelerubber.com/search_frameset.php?yr=65&mk=PO&tp=ALL&pk=TN


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Rukee I have the car at the body shop and it's getting real expensive. I figured I could get away with patch panels on the rear, but the guy said it's too much work and wants to use whole quarters, so $500 each side compare to $150 for patch panels. Other unexpected costs are popping up everwhere. Thought I would try to chrome these smaller parts myself and save some dough. Wouldn't hurt to call and find out how much.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68....PM sent


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don's East Coast Restorations | Classic Chevy and Chevelle Parts | EastCoastRestorations.com Beautiful work...tell Don that Eric 67 GTO sent ya.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Rukee I have the car at the body shop and it's getting real expensive. I figured I could get away with patch panels on the rear, but the guy said it's too much work and wants to use whole quarters, so $500 each side compare to $150 for patch panels. Other unexpected costs are popping up everwhere. Thought I would try to chrome these smaller parts myself and save some dough. Wouldn't hurt to call and find out how much.


Too much work???  I'm not sure what the body shop guy is on, but I replaced a complete quarter on my 69 myself. It's hard for me to imagine that working even multiple patch panels would come anywhere NEAR to being as much work as a complete quarter.... Just getting the old one off required cutting no less than 169 individual spot welds with one of those little spot weld cutter doodads (actually several - I kept wearing them out). I did replace the whole quarter, I didn't just cut it and make one big patch panel out of it like many do.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, but he said it's less work to get the 1 1/2 feet of weld and bondo between the side and back window smooth compared to a 4 or 5 foot line down the middle of the fender and the vertical seam where the two patch panels meet. He said he has done it both ways and prefers to use a whole quarter. He seems to spend my money quite freely, lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...only cause you let him.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> That's what I was thinking, but he said it's less work to get the 1 1/2 feet of weld and bondo between the side and back window smooth compared to a 4 or 5 foot line down the middle of the fender and the vertical seam where the two patch panels meet. He said he has done it both ways and prefers to use a whole quarter. He seems to spend my money quite freely, lol.


Welllllll...... I 'spose he does have somewhat of a point there. It's a lot of work either way. Ifn' it was me, I'd be concerned about any bodyman that was looking for ways to avoid "work". One thing I've learned working on my own car is that anything having to do with paint and body has MUCH more to do with putting in the time and labor than it does with having knowhow/skill. You can be the most expert welder in the world, but getting a seam/joint to be straight, flat, and invisible is still going to be 10% fitting/welding time and 90% priming/surfacing/blocking/sanding time. 

An issue with repro quarters is fitment. None of them fit as well as the factory ones did. Some are worse than others, but none of them are perfect.

Bear.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

crustysack said:


> this website will have the weatherstip you need https://secure.steelerubber.com/search_frameset.php?yr=65&mk=PO&tp=ALL&pk=TN


Crusty, is this the one I need 70-2169-57...1/32"..?
How do you install it, do you use adhesive on one side or both? What kind of adhesive?


----------

